# Lowrance hds and lcx



## walleyeseizure (Jul 26, 2008)

I am running a lowrance hds 8 gen2 but have a spare lcx111. I want to run both use the hds for sonar. And use the lcx for the map. I know my hds has the internal gps and lcx needs an external gps. Am I able to use the gps from the hds to run the lcx? What would the proper setup be to run both units using the lcx for mapping?


----------



## Overwatchmike (Mar 16, 2013)

I have basically the same set up, HDS9 Gen3 and a LCX111CHD. You cannot "link" or network the 2 together. The LCX does not have an ethernet port to network the 2 together. I'm using my HDS9 for mapping and using the LCX for sonar only but have the external puck for a back up. Not sure connectors are on the back of the Gen2's, but the Gen3's and LCX are both blue and can use the same transducer.


----------



## Tom 513 (Nov 26, 2012)

I have 2 hds gen 2 touch units, I can use the same transducer on both or run the front unit off the 2d transducer on the trolling motor and the other off one of the transum mounted ducers, love My HDS its a big learning curve though.


----------



## tomb (Oct 9, 2004)

The NMEA0183 wires running out of the HDS output a GPS signal. Not sure what wires you connect to on the LCX111. Figure that at least gives you a start.


----------



## Leighway (Oct 31, 2011)

Have a lcx 110 and hds 8, and use the lcx for mapping and hds for sonar. As far as I know, have to use the external GPS puck for the lcx. It is a great combo.


----------

